# Stop new request



## Mir (Jan 6, 2017)

is there a way to stop new requests on the lyft driver?


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Hit the On/Off switch that goes online/offline.


----------



## Mir (Jan 6, 2017)

valor said:


> Hit the On/Off switch that goes online/offline.


This will work While I'm on a trip?


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

No. He's not messing with you. Hit that button and choose "last ride" or something like that. This way it shouldn't add another ride at the end of the current one.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

cenTiPede said:


> No. He's not messing with you. Hit that button and choose "last ride" or something like that. This way it shouldn't add another ride at the end of the current one.


Thats for Uber not Lyft...


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

That's for Lyft. I don't do Uber.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

cenTiPede said:


> That's for Lyft. I don't do Uber.


Thats right. Lyft has it too. While on a trip, click "online" at top, said ride will be your last ride and it will log you off after ride.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Last ride option doesn't stop new pax during line rides!


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Stan07 said:


> Last ride option doesn't stop new pax during line rides!


It stopped for me, either that or there's no line request paired.

But if its lyft line, I usually log off after i click arrive on pax, not before arriving.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

JuniorSF said:


> It stopped for me, either that or there's no line request paired.
> 
> But if its lyft line, I usually log off after i click arrive on pax, not before arriving.


It didn't stop, there was no available line rider for you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Lyft has had it for longer than Uber, in fact.


----------

